# Stocking 37 gallon community



## Omnom (Nov 2, 2013)

My 37 gallon is cycling, so I still have plenty of time to think about what to stock it with. It's moderately planted, including floating plants, has a sponge filter so there isn't too much flow. The substrate is black sand, I have bogwood, and I'm going to add rocks and caves for shelter.

I'm definitely going to get these fish:

*Corydoras (6)
Marbled Hatchetfish (8)
Kuhli Loach (4-5)
Zebra Danios (5+?)
African Dwarf Frog (for my sister)
Cherry or Ghost Shrimp (10) 
Betta splendens (duh)*


I'm not sure if the tank would be overstocked, but I'm also considering adding some these guys:

Harlequin Rasboras (10)
Cardinal Tetras (15?)
Yo-Yo Loach (2)
Honey Gourami (pair)

Are there any problems you guys notice with this set-up? Are there any other fish you'd suggest? I'm terrified of having an overstocked tank...


----------



## Bethany (Nov 14, 2013)

the rules I have always followed to prevent over staking is to subtract 1/3 of the amount of gallons for plants and rocks and decorations.
that would leave you 24 gals to populate with fish. divide that into three sections top/middle/ bottom. So now we are down to 8 gals per section. All fish have a preferred section for example bettas like to been near the top, and shrimp like to be near the bottom. the rule now is to not have more then 2in of fish per gal.
I hope this helps


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You might want to take a look at these. First is the top fish-only. Second is all fish. Didn't know size of filter so you can change that or which Cory so I put in Albino. The one thing I did notice was the depth of an aquarium should be no more than 15" for ADFs since they have to go to the surface to breathe. I don't have ADFs so I don't know.

AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

It it transfers, here's what SaltyZoo says about your actual gallons with 74 pounds of sand (most use twice as much sand as gallons):

SaltyZoo's Tank Setup Calculator


----------



## Omnom (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for all your tips, guys! I've (finally) come to a decision:

Zebra Danios (5)
Marbled Hatchetfish (8)
Harlequin Rasboras (10)
Panda Corydoras (6)
Kuhli Loaches (5)
Cherry Shrimp (8)
Male Betta (1)

I think I'll put the ADF in my 2.5 gallon by himself. Then he'll be happy and my sister can do what she wants with the tank.


----------



## Bethany (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like a much better list  can't wait to see it!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It might just be me, but personally I wouldn't go for the zebra danios. They are such boisterous fish and seem rather at odds with the rest of your stocking. I think their constant activity may stress your male betta out and maybe some of your other livestock. 

Have you thought about maybe another species of rasbora instead? Eyespot rasbora are nice and seem like they would do well in a peaceful community set-up.


----------



## Omnom (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm not sure if they carry eyespot rasbora anywhere near me (I live out in the sticks), but I think that adding any more shoaling fish would be a bit too much. 

But yeah, I think I'll leave out the zebra danios. Better to understock than overstock!


----------



## alyymarie (Oct 17, 2013)

I would definitely leave out the zebra danios, they are not a good match with a betta.
And shrimp are very likely to get eaten or at least harassed by a betta.
Other than that, I don't see any problems with that stocking.


----------

